# Hogan's Secret.



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

This is pretty long post, and is a copy of a post of a an old friend of mine. He blogged quite a bit about the golf swing on his own web page. He is the one who got me to read about Hogan. This is his take on Hogan's "Swing Secret" from another social web site. There is more to his thread where he took to task a so called former student of Hogan's swing method, who now teaches it. I have his permission to re-post this. No worries there. 

"I finally found a copy of the Hogan Secret that was in the August 8th 1955 Life magazine. 
Actually I had already found a copy in another book. The Life magazine article just gives the other book more credibility. What a good read that was, but you know what? I still don’t know if Hogan actually found an actual golf swing secret, or just figured out a way to make his own ‘hook” prone swing disappear when he did not need it. Heck there are some folks who think Hogan never really discovered anything, but was only goading his competitors in to thinking too much about their own swings. And it may even be possible he made all this up just for the Life magazine story. 

I think it was Byron Nelson who told how Hogan developed his severe hooking problem. It was when they were both caddies. The caddies at the course would bet their pocket change to see who could hit the ball the farthest. Hogan learned that by hooking the ball he could out distance his competition most of the time, winning what ever money was in the pool. Being from a poor back ground, this money was needed a lot more than a straighter ball flight. Of course once his hooking golf swing was engrained into his muscle memory it would prove to be problem that almost made him leave the game of golf for good. Of course you yourself will have to decide to believe this story or not believe it. 

In 1947 Hogan told the golfing world that he had found “the secret” to the golf swing. What he did not tell the golfing world was what “the secret” really was. Of course after winning 7 or 8 more majors after his “the secret” declaration, the golfing world had no reason to disbelieve he had not found “the secret”. In 1955 Hogan sold his essay on “the secret” to Life Magazine. The amount he was paid is suspect, but the sum of $25,000.00 keeps coming up in various other books I have read on the man. 

In short what he said he did was he weakened his grip. On the back swing he would pronate, which would fan the clubface open during his back swing. At the top he would cup his wrist. Pronation is the art of rolling the wrist, left over right, during the back swing. I think that is what it is anyway. The art of pronating, Hogan himself has given much credit to some of the old Scottish pros who were teaching the golf swing. Now for Hogan to make his pronating back swing work, he wrote that he had to add two other factors into his swing. First was his grip. One was he moved his left hand a little more to the left around the shaft. Instructors now days call this move “weakening the grip”, or maybe call it a neutral grip. You know instead two or more left hand knuckles showing at address, only show one, or two left hand knuckles. The second was the cocking of the left wrist, during his back swing, which gave him his cupped wrist at the top. Now days, instructors say this is a bad thing, and the left wrist should be flat at the top. In Hogan's book "Five lessons" Hogan I believe even says the back of the left hand should be kept inline with his wrist and forearm...Hmmm But for Hogan in this article, this, made his swing hook proof, while giving him a consistent high fading shot that for him was easier to control. He also goes on to say in the article that he only used his “secret” anywhere from 60% to 90% of the time. It just depended on what tournament he was playing at, and what the course lay out was. On some courses he still needed to use his hook/draw swing. So I suppose you could say that Hogan just learned to adjust his swing to work the ball better. I know if I did what he did with my swing, I would be lucky to break 150 strokes around. Even if I could carry enough balls to even finish a round.

You may not be able to find a copy of the Life Magazine story, but there is a book available titled "Great Golf", published by Stewart, Tabori, & Chang in 2005. It also has a nice foreword by Gary Player. It basically says the same thing as the Life Magazine article does. The piece on Hogan is just one of many different players, and instructors listed in this book.....GJS"


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Factors to consider*

Patch: Since we haven't met yet I guess you're with in three years of my age which is 62 there are things that should be taken into consideration. Age, length of playing time and how often you play. I'm probably saying things that you all ready know,but these might be good discussion points. Hogan, Nelson, Snead, Jones all great golfers, the grip stance are still the same today but the equipment is different today then it was then. Now age, I'm no spring chicken even though my brain say's you can do that the body no you can't. 20 years of carring a ruck sack and rifle put a little wear and tear on the body, that now comes into play, I've lost a certain amount of flexability and I've been playing 11 years two to three times a month so my progression is very slow to drop the handicap.

By no means are books bad or magazine articles to try different methods, but are you picking the right model? I'm of the opinion if you teach yourself bad golf techniques then you're going to play bad golf in conjuction with the quirks you all ready possess. The post you made in which you aided another player is the best method for improving another players short comings, so, when I get cleared to play again I'm seeing my coach. I can see everyones mistakes but I can't see my own.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

No, I am not saying Hogan is the right model for everyone. There are no right models that will fit everyone's body shape, strength, and flexibility. Everyone has a different genetic barrier which allows them to do some things better than other folks. Some folks can run faster than others, and some folks can golf better than others because of their own genetic make up. 

The post about Hogan was more about the word "secret" when it's used in promoting a golf instructor's golf swing instruction. IMO, there are no secrets for improving one's golf score. Just knowledge of the golf swing, and lot's of practice, and play. It was also a little bit of (probable) history about Hogan, and his alleged swing secret. 

As for equipment improvements since the days of Hogan, Nelson, Snead, and Jones, let's look at it from another angle. How good could those four guys have played using today's equipment? How good would Tiger Woods have been playing with 1940s equipment? Today's tour players say part of Tiger Woods greatness was because of his superior mental approach to the game. Would not it have been a treat to watch Hogan in his prime, play Woods in his prime using today's equipment? Both had the best mental game when compared to their competition in their own eras of golf. 

You are right about our ages. I am the youngster.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I know what you're saying and your question is a good one. My guess is they would be struggling to get their swing back. so, now that I'm senior to you, listen to Dad my son


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

OK Dad, I need a new car, and a raise in my allowance for gas, for said new car. 



broken tee said:


> I know what you're saying and your question is a good one. My guess is they would be struggling to get their swing back. so, now that I'm senior to you, listen to Dad my son


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> OK Dad, I need a new car, and a raise in my allowance for gas, for said new car.


 Look at the Chevy traverse I just bought one. seems to fit the boss and I.

Dad has said many times "get a job" and stay in school

BTW Patch; what is your secret to your skill level of play, the reason I ask is you can teach me a skill or technique during play.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I have already been to school, (18 years) and I have already had a career 25+ year job. I need a newer 3/4 ton truck to pull our RV around. I like Fords. 

My greatest skill assets in my game are that I don't care how far I hit the ball, or how low, or high my score is. I have a nice easy swing, in which I tend to pay attention to what the club head/face is doing during the down swing to ball impact. A good one piece take away allows me to do that. I also have a chipping technique that I can show you that will save you some strokes. Guarantee it. Basically I have adopted the belief that the older I get, the better I was. My low handicap game went south over a 10 year period where I was either behind a desk, or rolling up windshield time. I lost a lot of leg strength during those years, which poorly effected my playing of this game. Plus, I don't practice that much anymore. I will hit a few range balls every so often,and maybe work on my short game. I play the game just for the shear fun of it. If I win by 20, or lose by 20, it makes no difference to me. It's all about fun and relaxation now for me. Sometimes, except when playing in a sanctioned event, I don't even let the rules get in the way of my having fun. However, ever score I post on here have been played with in the USGA rules. When we do finally get together all I will guarantee is I will shoot something in 80s, and that we will have fun. :thumbsup: 



broken tee said:


> Look at the Chevy traverse I just bought one. seems to fit the boss and I.
> 
> Dad has said many times "get a job" and stay in school
> 
> BTW Patch; what is your secret to your skill level of play, the reason I ask is you can teach me a skill or technique during play.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Well I have already been to school, (18 years) and I have already had a career 25+ year job. I need a newer 3/4 ton truck to pull our RV around. I like Fords.
> 
> My greatest skill assets in my game are that I don't care how far I hit the ball, or how low, or high my score is. I have a nice easy swing, in which I tend to pay attention to what the club head/face is doing during the down swing to ball impact. A good one piece take away allows me to do that. I also have a chipping technique that I can show you that will save you some strokes. Guarantee it. Basically I have adopted the belief that the older I get, the better I was. My low handicap game went south over a 10 year period where I was either behind a desk, or rolling up windshield time. I lost a lot of leg strength during those years, which poorly effected my playing of this game. Plus, I don't practice that much anymore. I will hit a few range balls every so often,and maybe work on my short game. I play the game just for the shear fun of it. If I win by 20, or lose by 20, it makes no difference to me. It's all about fun and relaxation now for me. Sometimes, except when playing in a sanctioned event, I don't even let the rules get in the way of my having fun. However, ever score I post on here have been played with in the USGA rules. When we do finally get together all I will guarantee is I will shoot something in 80s, and that we will have fun. :thumbsup:



Fun! now that's a technique I always enjoy learning :thumbsup:

Now if you're looking at Ford. The new diesel has some good numbers but I've heard horror stories on warranty issues. like anything who do you believe when it comes to trucks. I drive a dodge 1 ton dually megacab with 6.7L diesel that I turned into a long bed. tows the 5ver like its not there


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep, get a Dodge. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think a lot of repair and maintenance work comes down to the attitude of the dealer. There's a Ford dealer near my house that has an excellent reputation and a Chrysler dealership with a questionable rep. On the other hand, another Chrysler dealership a few miles away seems to get most of the warranty and repair business from friends of mine who drive Chrysler products, simply because the personnel at that dealer make doing business with them a more pleasant experience.

By the same token, when my Honda CRV was still in warranty, I used to take it to the dealer where I bought it instead of the closest dealer, for exactly the same reasons.

It's a people business folks. The vehicle is just something on the side.

That said, I think the newer Chrysler trucks, since about 2008, have been steadily on the rise in terms of reliability.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> I think a lot of repair and maintenance work comes down to the attitude of the dealer. There's a Ford dealer near my house that has an excellent reputation and a Chrysler dealership with a questionable rep. On the other hand, another Chrysler dealership a few miles away seems to get most of the warranty and repair business from friends of mine who drive Chrysler products, simply because the personnel at that dealer make doing business with them a more pleasant experience.
> 
> By the same token, when my Honda CRV was still in warranty, I used to take it to the dealer where I bought it instead of the closest dealer, for exactly the same reasons.
> 
> ...


You're exactly right Dennis


----------



## penny cooper (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey this is awesome.. I just replied to a thread saying Hogan's secret is my fav book.. I really believe that moments of impact really makes a person who he or she really is. Guess what Hogan went through impacted him to be the achiever he was..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A lot of old pros who played against Hogan claimed he didn't really have a secret, but that it perpetuated a myth and helped him intimidate the competition to say he did. I guess nobody will ever know the truth, but it's sure been interesting in modern times for teachers to tear apart Hogan's swing and see if they could find one tiny thing about it to suggest that he did. 

Now, in the last couple months since it was published in one of the major monthly golf magazines, some teachers are challenging Hogan's theories about the glass pane lines for the backswing and follow through.


----------

